# أخيكو مهندس كهرباء و محتاج مساعدة في مكيف سبليت 2.25 حصان كاريير



## mostafabakry (11 أغسطس 2008)

*أخيكم مهندس كهرباء و محتاج مساعدة في مكيف سبليت 2.25 حصان كاريير*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته إخواني الكرام 
مشكلتي ان لدي مكيف كاريير 2.25 حصان سبليت و من فترة بدأت ألاحظ ان الجهاز بيفصل علي فترات غير منتظمة و بيعطيني اشارات من اللمبة الخضراء الموجودة بالوحدة الداخلية حيث تقوم اللمبة بالوميض حوالي 9 مرات متتالية 
طبعا انا عارف ان دا له مدلول معين في ال troubleshooting الخاص بالجهاز و لكني للأسف فقدت المانوال الخاص به و عشان كدا مش عارف ايه نوع العطل دا فيا ريت حد من الزملاء يتكرم و يفيدنا بخبرته ان امكن 
المشكلة التانية و الغريبة نوعا ما هي ان احيانا لما اعطي الجهاز امر التوقف او الفصل OFF عن طريق الريموت كنترول الخاص به بعد 6~8 ساعات تشغيل متواصل تفصل الوحدة الداخلية بدون مشاكل ولكني اسمع صوت خارج من الوحدة الخارجية و لكنه مختلف عن صوت التشغيل العادي بتاعه اللي بسمعه في بداية التشغيل يعني بحس ان المروحة الخارجية فصلت والكباس مازال يعمل احيانا يظل يعمل حوالي دقيقة ثم يفصل لوحده و احيانا اخري اضطر اني افصل المفتاح العمومي بتاع المكيف عشان الصوت دا يتوقف وخوفا من ان تحصل مشكلة للكباس فبصراحة انا مش عارف ايه الصوت دا وإزاي الكباس بيظل يعمل مع ان الوحدة الداخلية فصلت تماما و المفروض انها اعطت امر بالفصل للكباس 
هل هناك مشكلة في الكونتاكتور الخاص بالكباس ولا المشكلة بعيده عن الكباس و لو هي بعيده عن الكباس طيب ما هو مافيش غير الكباس و المروحة في الوحدة الخارجية و الصوت دا مش صوت مروحة خالص دا صوت مقارب جدا لصوت الكباس طيب المشكلة فين بالضبط انا مش عارف:83: 
ممكن حد يتكرم عليا و يفكر معايا لحل المشكلة دي الله يبارك له 
انا منتظر تفاعلكم اخوكم مهندس كهرباء و بليد تكييف و تبريد


----------



## mostafabakry (12 أغسطس 2008)

ايه يا جماعة معقولة 16 مشاهدة ولا تعليق اتكتب 
هي المشكلة صعبة للدرجة دي ولا ايه 
فين عباقرة التكيييف و التبريد


----------



## hazemhamzeh (12 أغسطس 2008)

يا أخي المشكلة من الشوب العالي بيخلي الضغط العالي مرتفع , الشيئ الذي يؤدي إلى فصل عمل الضاغط لحمايته
هي العملية جيدة و تحمي الضاغط
أما المشكلة الثانية فهي تحصيل حاصل للمشكلة الأولى لأن الجزء الذي يستمر بالعمل هو مروحة التكثيف و ليس الضاغط و ذلك لتخفيف الضغط العالي إلى حده المسموح و جرب انك تطفي الجهاز لما يوقف في المشكلة الأولى و رح تسمع نفس الصوت و عيد التشغيل بعد ما يروح الصوت بتلاقي أنو المكيف بيشتغل من جديد لفترة قصيرة
كل هي المشاكل من الشووووب


----------



## م/سليمان333 (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخى العزيز
اولا لو متاكد ان الجهاز يعطى 9 اشارات ولا يعمل مرة اخرى الا بعد فصل التيار واعادة تشغيلة 
فمن الممكن ان تكون هناك نقص فى شحنة الفريون 
يجب مراجعة الضغوط بالدائرة


----------



## mostafabakry (12 أغسطس 2008)

اولا شكرا جزيلا للإخوة الأفاضل علي الردود 
بالنسبة للمشكلة الأولي انا حاسس ان سببها هبوط في الجهد بيسبب فصل الكباس و ممكن تكون حاجات تاني بس اكيد الإشارة اللي بتعملها اللمبة لها معني بس للأسف المانوال مش معايا و مش عارف ايه معني الإشارة 
الأخ م/ سليمان هل حضرتك متأكد من معني الإشارة دي هو نقص فريون يعني حضرتك معاك مانوال يا ريت تفيدني 
اما بالنسبة للمشكلة التانية فانا بعد تفكير و ملاحظة الصوت اللي بيصدر من الوحدة الخارجية زاد تأكدي من الصوت اللي انا سامعه هو صوت الكباس و ليس المروحة ففكرت ان المشكلة ممكن تكون من الكونتاكتور الخاص بالكباس انه ممكن يكون بيقفل و بعد كدا لا يفتح الدائرة و ممكن يكون محتاج لصيانة و عشان كدا انا فكيت الوحدة و عملتها تنظيف و فكيت الكونتاكتور و نظفته كويس و شغلت الوحدة و سيتم تجربتها و ملاحظتها بعد عملية الصيانة 
و ان شاء الله هرجع لكم مرة اخري


----------



## باهر سمير (12 أغسطس 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء
بعد قراءة الردودمن الأخوة الأعزاء ارجوا ان أضع الآتى امام حضراتكم 
**فى حالة الجهاز نظام دورة معكوسة :
نوع العطل عدد الأشارات
1-عطل فى سينسور الهواء الراجع 2
2-عطل فى سينسور المبادل الحرارى للوحدة الداخلية 3
3- عطل فى سينسور المبادل الحرارى للوحدة الخارجية 4
4-عطل ادى الى ايقاف الكمبريسور 5
5-عطل فى البلف العاكس 6
**فى حالة الجهاز نظام تبريد فقط
1- عطل فى سينسور الهواء الراجع 2 
2-عطل فى سينسور المبادل الحرارى للوحدة الداخلية 3
3-عطل ادى الى ايقاف الكمبريسور 5
****ملحوظة 
اذا حدث اكثر من عطل فى وقت واحد فأن اللمبة الخضراء الخاصة بالتشغيل تظهر العطل السابق فى التسلسل الموجود فى الجدول 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
وفقنا الله وأياكم 
وجعلكم ذخرا لنا


----------



## محمود شبل (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم انا اعمل فى شركة كاريير 
العطل 9 فلاش دا نقص فريون دى اول حاجة 
وا حاجة ادت الى عطل فى الضاغط 
يا اما فريون او الركباستور 
هما دول بس اللى بيدو 9 فلاش 
قيس شحنت الجهاز هاتلاقيها ناقصة 
او الكباس مش شغال اصلا ومحتاح كباستر تقويم 
ومستنى منك رد


----------



## محمود شبل (13 أغسطس 2008)

اخى باهر مع احترامى لحضرتك دى مش اعطال كارير 
فى اعطال جديدة لو حضرتك متابع هاتلاقى ان دى اعطال غلط


----------



## عبدالرحمن بانجو (13 أغسطس 2008)

:7: هههههه حضرتك بتقول كلام مظبوط جدا بس انا مش فاهم اى حاجه
:57: وطبعاً العيب ده أكيد فى الجزء الخلفى من التكييف
:14: وانا اظن ان الاخ محمود شبل هو اللى كلامو مظبوط
:16: والفريون عاوز يلعب فى الاستكامبيون والالمونيوم مش مظبوط

:81: اااه فعلاً حجه تحيير
:68: انا لو منك اشغل المروحه ومش لازم التكييف بقى 
:56: طبعاً اكيد الرد بتاعى أفادك اتمنى من الله ان يكون افادك الرد


----------



## mostafabakry (13 أغسطس 2008)

باهر سمير قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> بعد قراءة الردودمن الأخوة الأعزاء ارجوا ان أضع الآتى امام حضراتكم
> **فى حالة الجهاز نظام دورة معكوسة :
> نوع العطل عدد الأشارات
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخي باهر


----------



## mostafabakry (13 أغسطس 2008)

محمود شبل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى الكريم انا اعمل فى شركة كاريير
> العطل 9 فلاش دا نقص فريون دى اول حاجة
> وا حاجة ادت الى عطل فى الضاغط
> ...



شكرا اخي الفاضل محمود شبل علي اهتمامك بسؤالي 
بالنسبة لكلام حضرتك بخصوص الإشارات الخاصة باللمبة انا لي استفسار ازاي الوحدة تشتغل حوالي 6-7 ساعات متواصلة و بعد كدا تفصل بسبب نقص الفريون طب هي ليه ما فصلتش من البداية طالما الفريون ناقص فيها و بعد كدا ليه بترجع تشتغل تاني بمجرد ما افصل المفتاح الرئيسي و اشغله تاني فتشتغل الوحدة عادي و كأن شيئا لم يحدث
يا ريت توضيح من حضرتك 
ملحوظة اثناء تركيب الوحدة من حوالي 4 سنوات تقريبا كانت المسافة بين الوحدة الخارجية و الداخلية اكثر من 3 امتار لذلك قام فني التركيب بزيادة طول المواسير النحاس بين الوحدتين لأكثر من 3 امتار بس بصراحة مش فاكر هل زود الفريون ولا لا بس انا اللي عرفته ان الطول دا هو اقصي طول ممكن يوصله عشان الوحدة تعمل بكفاءة لأنه لو زاد عن كدا الكفاءة هتقل
عموما دي بيانات الوحدة و المكتوبة علي الname plate الموجودة علي الوحدة الخارجية 
*Model : 38 QG18H
Matched with : 42QG & 42 VMC
Serial # : 195667*​
انا متتظر رد حضرتك و بعتبرنفسي محظوظ ان حضرتك بتشتغل في كاريير و بتساعدني في حل المشكلة و ببلاش كمان و لا حضرتك هتعمل عرض صيانة في الآخر عشان نحل المشكلة ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mostafabakry (13 أغسطس 2008)

عبدالرحمن بانجو قال:


> :7: هههههه حضرتك بتقول كلام مظبوط جدا بس انا مش فاهم اى حاجه
> :57: وطبعاً العيب ده أكيد فى الجزء الخلفى من التكييف
> :14: وانا اظن ان الاخ محمود شبل هو اللى كلامو مظبوط
> :16: والفريون عاوز يلعب فى الاستكامبيون والالمونيوم مش مظبوط
> ...



طيب لما انت مش فاهم شاركت ليه يا اخ عبدالرحمن من اصله 
ثانيا يا اخي مش عيب انك تلحق اسم عبد الرحمن بكلمة بانجو يا اخي اسم الرحمن اسم من اسماء الله الحسني يا اخي عيب اتقي الله في نفسك و فينا 
يا ريت يا اخ عبد الرحمن تغير الإسم دا و بعدين الإسم هو عنوانك فهل ترضي ان يكون عنوانك بالطريقة دي 
ادعو الله لك الهداية يا عبد الرحمن


----------



## محمود شبل (13 أغسطس 2008)

استاذ مصطفى الجهاز لية 12 متر مواسير وبعد كدا تبدا كفائتة تقل 
بيانات الجهاز بتقول انة جهاز حائطى هاىوول 2.25 حصان 
لو اللى انت بتقولة صح يبقا الجهاز بيفصل اوفرلود حمل زيادة على الجهاز يعنى معنى كدا ان الجهاز بيشتغل 7 ساعات زى ما انت بتقول من غير ما الكباس يفصل "الوحدة الخارجية" 

ملحوظة >>>>>>> شوف الجهاز بيديك كام اشارة وهو شغال 
اكيد هايديك 3 فلاش او 2 فلاش فى 9 فلاش 
لو دا صحيح ال3 فلاش يبقا السونسور الخارجى عطلان لازم تغيرة 
جرب ورد عاليا ـــــــــــــــ منتظر ردك


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (15 أغسطس 2008)

المشكلة فى دائرة الفريون ممكن يكون سدد فى الدائرة او نقص فى الفريون راجع الشحنة


----------



## باهر سمير (24 أغسطس 2008)

الأخوة الأفاضل اكرمكم الله
تحياتى لك اخى محمود شبل 
تقدمت بما وقع بصرى عليه فى دليل تركيبات لأجهزة كاريير اعانكم الله على تعديل اخطائنا 
لذا ارجوا من سيادتكم افادتنا بما هو جديد فى الأعطال(على العلم سيادتكم ان الرقم الكودى 
لدليل التركيبات المقتبس منه الأجابة هو 03500362)وفقكم الله لأرشادنا الى الصواب 
وجعلكم ذخرا لنا


----------



## لؤي ط (8 سبتمبر 2008)

عندما تعطي للتوقف ويبقي الخارجي شغال معناه الكونتاكتور لايعمل


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (17 يوليو 2009)

لدي مشكله في الوحدة الخاجية هي من نوع سانيو اثنين ونصف طن حيث اقوم بتشغيل الوحدة الداخلية والمروحة في الوحدة الخاجية ما تلف والكونتاكتر شغال أرجو افادتي


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

باهر سمير قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> بعد قراءة الردودمن الأخوة الأعزاء ارجوا ان أضع الآتى امام حضراتكم
> **فى حالة الجهاز نظام دورة معكوسة :
> نوع العطل عدد الأشارات
> ...


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2009)

مع احترامي لكل الآراء و اللخبطة اللي وضعوا الزميل فيها :
السؤال الاول هل التيار الكهربي لديك منتظم فولت و أمبير ؟ لأن أي تغيير في الفولطية و الامبير سيترتب عليها عدم انتظام حركة الضاغط و بالتالي الدربكة الي بتسمعها تحدث هي النتيجة ولان الضاغط تحت حمل طرد و لم يحدث توازن للضغوط في مسارات الفريون فانه عندا يعاود انتظام دورانه يجت نفسه تحت حمل الضغط الارتدادي فلا يستطيع أن يقلع مرة أخري و اذا تكررت هذه العملية قد يحترق المحرك و ستلاحظ أن أسلاك التوصيل ساخنة وليست دافئة و لا علاج سوي ثبوت الطاقة الكهربية المغذية 
و الخطوة التالية هي استبدال الثرموستات وكباستور التشغيل و بدء الحركة ( الاقلاع )
الخطوة الثالثة مراجعة ضغوط الفريون 
و لا بد من فني لفحص المكيف يقوم بنتزاعه ان كان شباك و يفحصه فيزيائيا بعد غسيل ملفات المكثف و المبخر بماء مضغوط حار
قد يكون ريلاي بدء الحركة أو الاوفرلود غير متصلة جيدا


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (28 يوليو 2009)

والله المشكله بسيطة يا شباب نا عليه غير انه يجيب بورد جديد من اشركة ويقوم في تركيبه وهذه المساكل كلها سوف تحل انشاء الله


----------



## ديناصور مصر (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته0.
يسعدنى أنا الديناصور المصري أن أكون صديق لكم أشاكرككم معلوماتكم وتشاكونى معلوماتي فأنا كنت اعمل بتوكيل كارير بمحافظة البحيرة.وعلى دراية جيدة بجهاز الكاريير،وقد أعجبنى ردودكم المذهلة وقمة التألف مما دعاني ألى المشاركةومعكم أرجو أن تقبلوني صديقا لكم. وانا مستعد للمشاركة لأى أستفسار.
وبعون الله تعالى هنلاقى الحل وبأقل تكاليف ممكنة.

الديناصور المصري


----------



## rafahhadi (9 أغسطس 2009)

*عطل الرلي*

لقد صادفتني مثل هذه المشاكل والحقيقه هو ان الرلي تبقى فيه شحنه كهربائيه ويبقى الكباس يعمل بعد انطفاء الجهاز والعمل تقوم فقط بسحب التوصيلات الى الرلي ثم تعيدها وبعد ذلك تقوم بعمليه اشعال واطفاء الجهاز عن طريق الرموت وشكرا


----------



## محمود75 (11 أغسطس 2009)

*انا بشكر المهندسين علىحل المشاكل*

:7::82:انا اسمى محمود وانا داخل دورة تبريد وتكيف جديد وانا بستفيد كثير من مشكلكم وبشكر كل المهندسين على حل المشاكل وشكرا محمود75
:56:


----------



## mohameds1990 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

انت كهرباي خليك في الكهرباء وماكشي دعوه باللتكييف


----------



## أبو الادهم (15 مارس 2010)

حدد موديل الجهاز قديم او حديث 
بالنسبه لفلاش الرسيفر 9 ممكن يكون 
1-نقص شحنه
2-موتور مراوح الوحده الخارجيه لا يعمل مما يؤدى الى ذلك
3-تالف بالدويل كباستور
4-الكباس تالف او يسحب امبير عالى ويفصل بسبب نقص الشحنة او ضعف بالكهرباء
5- او تاكد من امر الكنترول للوحدة الخارجية
بالنسبه للصوت بالوحده الخارجية
بسبب تلف *الكونتاكتورمما يؤدى الى تشغيل الضاغط بصفه مستمره
*


----------



## المارد الجبار (15 مارس 2010)

*الجهاز بيفصل علي فترات غير منتظمة دة يدل ان الوحدة بتسيكل ان في تسريب في الوحدة ونقص في شحنة الفريون والتاكد ان مروحة الكوندينسر بتعمل بانتظام وبسرعة وملفات الكوندسير تكون نظيفة من اتربة واوساخ لان دة بيخلي الصغط العالي بيرتفع يسسب انا الكباس بيفصل اوفر لود والتاكد بكابستور مروحة الكونديسر قبل كل حاجة قم بقياس شحنة الفريون بالوحدة بعداد الشحن 
*


----------



## سعد كاريير (16 مارس 2010)

عزيزى انت ذكرت المروحة لم تعمل فى الوحدة الخارجية والكونتاكتور شغال هل اختبرت الكونتاكتور هل الكباس شغال
اولاً:- لو الكباس شغال يبقى تختبر كباستور المروحة ممكن يكون من الكباستور المروحة ويتم تغيرالكباستور
ثانياً:- ممكن يكون الموتور المروحة قافش او محترق فختبر الموتور لوحده خارج الدائرة مع توصيل الكباستور معه هتقدر
 تحدد العيب بهذه الطريقة ولو الموتور قافش ارجو الرد وان شاء الله اقولك تعمل اية فى الموتور القافش .


----------



## ahmed faisal (15 مايو 2010)

انا بقول يا جماعة انه سيسورالهواء الراجع هو اليي بيعطي 2 فلاش


----------



## alwale (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوان ارجو من لديه المعرفة ان يزودنا بماذا تعني اكواد كاريير 5 طن تبرييد e1, e6 ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## alwale (6 يونيو 2010)

عفوا قصدت جميع code error من 1 الى 6


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 يونيو 2010)

كل المشاكل متوقعه ولكن لميراه احد منكم ليحدد


----------



## karika2000 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عندى اللمبة الخضراء تضئ 5 مرات بعد ان يشتغل بفترة وجيزة حوالى 5 دقائق وبعدين اطفئ الجهز وانتظر لمدة 4 دقائق واشغل الجهاز يرجع يشتغل تانى هل ممكن يكون من مفتاح البتشينو ولا ممكن يكون من الكاباسيتور


----------



## karika2000 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عندى اللمبة الخضراء تضئ 5 مرات بعد ان يشتغل بفترة وجيزة حوالى 5 دقائق وبعدين اطفئ الجهز وانتظر لمدة 4 دقائق واشغل الجهاز يرجع يشتغل تانى هل ممكن يكون من مفتاح البتشينو ولا ممكن يكون من الكاباسيتور


----------



## karika2000 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عندى اللمبة الخضراء تضئ 5 مرات بعد ان يشتغل بفترة وجيزة حوالى 5 دقائق وبعدين اطفئ الجهز وانتظر لمدة 4 دقائق واشغل الجهاز يرجع يشتغل تانى هل ممكن يكون من مفتاح البتشينو ولا ممكن يكون من الكاباسيتور مع العلم انى شحنت فريون ولا يزال العطل موجود


----------

